# This is my success story with FET... and some suggestions !



## Monita (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello ladies

I have been lurking for long in this web page, learning a lot from you and from all the experiences of the ladies trying to conceive.

I wanted to share my BFP story because I think it may give hope to many 

I have PCOS so for the 10 years I have been married, and never preventing pregnancy, it never happened. Because of the PCOS I never ovulated, and then later on we discovered my husband had a varicocele, got surgery for that but his sperm quality was very affected. So we had double trouble : PCOS and male factor.

I had countless natural cycles, IUI´s and finally, IVF. From my IVF they got 9 viable embryos and I got a fresh transfer of 3. Nothing happened. Then a FET with 2. Nothing happened. Another FET for 2. Bust again. 

We were starting to get really sad and anxious. Thinking about starting from zero at a clinic in the USA. It was so much more expensive than in Mexico but we just really needed this to work. Our doctor could not find a reason not to get PG since everything was OK : my uterine lining, the embryo quality, etc.... the new doctor told us that he would not think the 2 remaining embryos could work if the other 7 did not.

We decided not to leave behind these little 2 embryos and give them a chance. I transferred them after 5 months of working out on daily basis, controlling my hormonal levels with the pill, and adding some supplements to the mix.

And... exactly at day 15 past transfer, we tested with a HPT and a very dark positive came back !! Just went for my first beta and it came at 2,445 which is very high for the weeks I have... so there is the possibility both embryos attached !! 

We were so surprised, so amazed... so thankful... something we did worked finally !! I am crossing fingers everything works out ok but so far so good.

Here is exactly what we did different this cycle and which may have been the key :

1.- Loose as much weight as you can : work out everyday until transfer is made, then take it easy. Use some cardio plus weight training. I was on cardio in the morning, and in the afternoon I combined Pilates and Kundalini Yoga. Pilates really helps loosing weight, and Yoga is so relaxing and helps bring good energy to the body.

2.- Integrate the following supplements : multivitamins, omega 3 ( there is a brand that includes evening primrose oil in it, which helps to regulate hormones ) baby aspirin, l-arginine 500mg x 2 a day ( more blood flow ) if you have PCOS, don´t forget the metformin. I also added prednisone, 25 mg this cycle, and I think it really helped. I am a very allergic person and I think possibly my body was also rejecting the embryos. It was my first cycle on this dose, and I took the dose from the Immunology section of this web page !! and worked !! ( check first if you may have immunology issues : prednisone is a drug to be taken carefully ) if you can, check for infections both in you and your partner. We were detected with e-colli and were on antibiotics before this transfer.

3.- Have sex the night before embryo transfer : never did that before in my past cycles. They say that the sperm from the husband helps finalize the preparation of the lining to be receptive for the embryo.

4.- During 2ww : take it easy, the less you can pick up stuff, or drive, or make any efforts, the better.

5.- This may sound silly but... it worked for me so I share it : I had an energy attunement for fertility and one e-bay spell. I placed rose quartz under my matress. My cycle was coincidentally in tune with the moon cycle and I had the transfer close to full moon. And I did the egg spell that is recommended in this web page in the alternative section... call me crazy but good energies sent your way can never harm !! 

6.- Do some visualization : I played some visualization CD´s and some chakra cleaning cd´s after transfer. It helps to see yourself pregnant. I used to be very negative in past cycles. This one I concentrated in visualizing good things to happen and if a doubt crossed my mind, I tried to stop thinking about that, and think about something else.

7.- Read, read and read, research, do not take for granted that all what doctors say is 100% right. There is the need of a degree of trust in your doctors because they are the ones with the expertise, but one also needs to get VERY involved and research. This web site among others always helped me to have more information. My doctors called me their "expert" patient. It is good to be very informed and question the drugs and treatments, and give suggestions as much as possible.

I hope this helps.... GOOD LUCK ladies, it can happen !! 

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to congratulate you both and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery,
Good for you


----------

